# Mini Alpines???



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone out there have mini Alpines? Is there a market for them? I have an Alpine buckling that I am trying to sell but the more I look at him the prettier he gets. I have a decent size Nigerian doe that Im thinking I could breed him to as his mom is not all that huge so Im thinking he will stay on the smaller side, but Im not sure if it would work. Im a little worried about the kids still being too big for her. Any thoughts on this? He is the same age as her buckling and not all that much bigger, maybe just a little taller, her boy is alot thicker hes a beast lol.


----------



## Bedste (Aug 6, 2011)

is it hard to milk a mini goat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 7, 2011)

If you are breeding for minis, you should really have the buck be a Nigerian and doe be the Alpine. You do have to worry about size of kids. I have no idea if mini Alpines are desirable.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 7, 2011)

I milk my nigerians and dont have a problem, but Im sure if you are only use to the big girls it would be hard to get use to, thats why Imn thinking the mini alpines. Also thinking about breeding one of my La,amchas to my Nigerian next year, yay  fun stuff.


----------



## Bedste (Aug 7, 2011)

I am new to goats but have been experimenting with crossing different chickens.  I bred a TRUE AMERACAUNA (blue eggs) to WELSUMMER (Dark Chocolate Brown eggs) to see if I could produce an olive colored egg.  The 4 chicks are about 6 weeks old now.  It will be interesting to see how many are pullets and what color egg they lay.  

What fun experimenting with Goats.  What different kind of traits are you looking for in crossing them.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 7, 2011)

Smaller goats with more milk and bigger teats. Ilove my little girls but they dont give a smuch milk as the big dairy girls. Also my Lamanchas are sooo sweet and gentle and my little Nigis are sweet but not so gentle, lol. They are all over me  so rude.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 7, 2011)

I would love to see what you get with your eggs. I have Easter Eggers and just got a few marans. I also have bantam cochins that crossed with my E.E. Roo and I kept 2 of those, wow they are pretty birds. I will have to take a couple pics and send them to you.


----------



## Bedste (Aug 7, 2011)

my user name is Bedste on BYC too.  I have EE also .... and that is basically what the olive eggers will be.  If they lay olive colored eggs.  I have a wonderful EE Roo .... I am focussing on BO , WA , EE and Ancona.  Ancona are the ones that lay the best ....  their eggs are white.    Are you on BYC too?  I have ONE goat but I hope to breed her in OCTOBER.  She had triplets this year, but next year I am going to keep her daughters.


----------



## PattySh (Aug 8, 2011)

I would not breed a dairy goat buck to a nigerian. The kid will be too big for the doe. The difference in size  of a Nigerian kid and a dairy kid is huge. We purchased a Nigerian buck that we will use to breed some of our dairy does (alpine  and alpineXs) because they are small and had trouble delivering full size dairy kids.


----------

